# Pictures of your FAT horses!!!!!



## lilkitty90

woah nelly! i LOVE her! can you slice off a chunk for me! she's gorgeous fat and all. my my my i am loving the huge thick neck lol what breed is she? not fat horses here unfortuantly lol my horses get ridden almost daily during every month even during the dead of winter lol


----------



## crimson88

Haha thanks, She's percheron, Paint and Beligan. And yup, she's got quite the neck! Not a founder neck though which is good x)


----------



## ilyTango

One of my dad's Percherons. She was MASSIVE. I'm pretty sure she had a health problem. Seriously, every other horse in the field was at a normal weight and she was like 500 lbs heavier than them (you can see in the pictures her driving match, who is at a relatively normal weight), and they all ate the same food. Well, anyways, she went to the meat ring a while back...sadly =\


----------



## corinowalk

Niether are mine but both are fat. We are experts at making fat horses. Ohhh...and Ill throw Nico in when I first got him. For sure he was fat then!

First is Rosie. A friends Premarin mare. Totally cute...totally fat. 
Second is Scooter. He is fatter this year. This pic is him actually coming close to being in shape. 
Third is my Nico the day he got off the trailer. Pardon his lack of grooming. He hadnt been physically touched by a human in over a year.


----------



## ilovesonya

Here's Sonya. She was pregnant, soo it doesn't really count, but she was still super fat! 

This was 11 months preggo:


----------



## kim_angel

Nothing like a big fat boy....


----------



## crimson88

Aw you all have such adorable, fat horses!!


----------



## RowdyLover

My dimple butted boy.


----------



## HowClever

My little pony when I first brought him home! Look at those fat rolls!


----------



## speedy da fish

haha i love this thread, this is my horsey when he was fat. He isnt any more, healthier but less to love.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

Haha, here's Jerry when he was going through his chubby stage:

I know it doesn't look that bad, but it was compared to what he was supposed to be. :shock:


----------



## QHDragon

HowClever said:


> My little pony when I first brought him home! Look at those fat rolls!



Wow, that is one really really fat pony. :shock:


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

wow! those are some fat ponehs! I feel bad, three out of my 5 horses are fat . But they were all that way when I got them and the minis are on a diet . Here is Jake, Copper, and Bell.....


----------



## paintluver

This is Romeo when I first got him








And this is Kodee the POA








And I don't have any current pictures of PintoBean but he is a chunk.


----------



## azarni

Delta, about a year ago (she looks like she's pregnant she's so fat!!) She's at a healthy weight now.


----------



## phoenix

Phoenix (the black mustang) and his fat buddy Ruben.









He was about 300lbs overweight here from all the grass, he had the butt dimples and the really thick neck, he's lost most of that now.

Keeping a grass belly off an easy keeper is such hard work!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Haha!! I love this thread 
Not technically muy horses, but here's a pic of some fat wild horses at Corrolla . . . or pregnant . . .


----------



## HowClever

QHDragon said:


> Wow, that is one really really fat pony. :shock:


Yep, he sure was.
Needless to say as soon as I could catch him, he went straight on a diet. He's much better looking now!


----------



## KodeeLuver

Dang those are big horses but are all so cute!!


----------



## SarahRicoh

Im not being rude or causing an argument but having REALLY fat horses... is really bad for them... sure you all know that though


----------



## corinowalk

Two that I posted are, in fact, still fat. Rosie has had several warnings from the vet that if her owner didn't start working her (she is too fat for a diet to do much good) that she would die young. Scooter is working on it...he has pretty bad skin allergies this time of year so his rash is preventing him from being really well rode. As soon as he starts sweating, he gets sooo itchy. Poor boy. Hes on meds but we didn't catch it fast enough. Nico is now a sleek boy. Since he is the only horse who is mine, he was the only one I could really do anything about. Heres his 'after' shot.


----------

